# Hamburg Reptile Show December 7th vendors?



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Any vendors/folks attending Hamburg in December? Saw Mike Novy's post, and figured I would see who all is vending and what. Looking for some decent terrarium broms and hoping to get some exoterras possibly as well. Need to stock up on supplements and always curious to see the dart frog offerings. 

Melody


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Melody. I'll be vending.
Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels
Giant orange male
BL vents

Juvis:
Starry night reeds
Red galacts
Yellow galacts
1 orange galact
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Bakhuis Tincs
Patricia Tincs
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods
Culturing supplies
Medications
Supplements

PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and seeing you all there!

Keith


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I will be vending with Jeremy Huff and Rick H. I will have imitators (chazuta,tarapoto,varadero,intermedius),benedicta,vanzolini,byh tincs,fg dwarf cobalt tincs,maybe a few oyapok tincs,pumilio (almirante,esperanza,bastimentos) maybe a few southern variablis,breeding group of (4) D.leucomelas.If anyone is interested in a wholesale lot of 25 azureus (2-3 month old) for $12.00 ea ($300.00) please let me know.I also will bring some 3-3.5 month old Reticulatus,if anyone shows interest before the show.Looking forward to seeing all you frogger friends on Sat.
Ron


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

I will be attending as well.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I should have a couple male Vietnamese mossy frogs, a cobalt pair, 2 adult panguana lamasi (old line) and some Costa Rican auratus.

I could also bring 2 panguana green legged lamasi if anyone messages me prior for them. 

Some just about producing Turkish glider cultures and probably some producing bean beetle cultures as well.

If I have room I'll bring some of the reticulated foam and I'll also have a 4 tub RBI snake rack that is basically brand new.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll be vending with Jeremy Huff and Captain Ron.

Im bringing:

Proven Female Matecho
New River
Leucomelas
Azureus
Bakhuis

Stop by and say hello


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Weather permitting, I will be there. If someone expresses an interest before tomorrow morning when I leave (315-266-7915), I will bring my beautiful blue jeans (8 months OOTW) to sell ($285 each) and my vittatus ($80 for all 6 or 8).

Ed


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll bring some gift cards too, in case anyone's Christmas shopping already. 🐸


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D.
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
215.536.2407
[email protected]
www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Crud, I didn't realize how many froggers go to the Hamburg show. I'll try to go to the next one!


----------

